# Removing guide box / coffin box



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

anyone do this before? How difficult? What about filling in the rigging tube and/or water line??

The guide box is mounted sideways and uses too much space, I'd rather have a cooler that I can choose to not take at times...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Boat model, year, and pictures please. It shouldn't be too difficult, most likely a good bit of work but straight forward.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Boat model, year, and pictures please. It shouldn't be too difficult, most likely a good bit of work but straight forward.


2011 ankona native suv 17 - dont have many pictures at the moment. not completely convinced i want to go through with removing it just yet, but considering it depending on how much work it would be...


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Not sure where you're located, but may want to call Ankona and see if they will remove for you...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Well it is straight forward but it will be very difficult to match Ankona's texture and splatter once the box is removed. 

Basic steps:
Disconnect hoses
Cut / Grind out box
Patch any holes
Sand, fill, and fair floor
Gel coat, texture, and splatter
Remove pumps and cap - I'd leave the thru-hull fittings.
If there is a valve/valves, put in off position and secure with zip tie


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

OK - I will post pics if I decide to go through with it... Thanks for the help!!


----------

